
Dataflow Programming for Clojure with Pulsar - emidln
http://docs.paralleluniverse.co/pulsar/#dataflow-reactive-programming
======
jgalt212
For me the most obvious use-case of Dataflow is converting a monster un-
maintainable spreadsheet into something more robust and testable.

Are there others out there that have worked the other way around? e.g. saw
problem that best fits the Dataflow paradigm and built up from there?

And perhaps said their problem was too small, better to just do all this in a
spreadsheet that is maintained by someone who has Excel expertise and costs
1/2 to 1/3 of a Clojure programmer.

------
rem7
Clojure keeps getting all these cool features. I remember when I first found
about channels in clojure and I got really excited. Just makes me want to go
back and keep playing with it hoping some day I'll use it for something in
production.

~~~
namelezz
What excites you about channels in Clojure when you do not really have
lightweight threads on the JVM?

~~~
coldtea
Err,
[http://docs.paralleluniverse.co/quasar/](http://docs.paralleluniverse.co/quasar/)
among other things.

------
a3n
Tangent: Are you a front end developer? This page shows some of what bugs me
about what's happening to the web. It didn't used to be this way.

My screenshots of this page:

[http://imgur.com/a/v0Wmf](http://imgur.com/a/v0Wmf)

I'm using FF on linux, and my browser occupies the left half of my screen.

The first, top image is what that tab looked like when it was initially
rendered. Everything jumbled on top of everything else. Maybe that's partly or
totally FF's "fault", but it is where the page is going to be rendered for a
significant portion of people, and it is what it is, despite what the page
designer wishes.

The second image is the browser in full screen mode. Everything readable. Big
left and right whitespace columns, which is fine. In fact if the text
stretched across the whole page that would have been its own readability
problem.

Notice the code sample, rendered in a box. There's a significant amount of
whitespace on the right of the box, making the box wider than necessary.
Notice the article text seems to take the width of the box. I don't know
enough about the front end to want to figure whether that's the case, or if
the text and box are taking the width of some more encompassing element.

Either way, the third image is the browser un-fullscreened. Somehow the act of
fullscreening and un-fullscreening made the page render sensibly. Yay.

But now the text is cut off on the right. The text is flowing according to
some element or directive that ignores browser width. _I hate this_ ,
particularly because it's so unnecessary.

The fourth, final image is that page, rendered when the browser has styles
turned off. It's so 90s! It's so readable! It also shows that it can be done.

Had the page been designed with all its beautiful design elements (and they
are beautiful), but rendered more to the browser than to some static design
idea, we all would have been spared this rant, and I would be finished reading
the article by this time.

Won't you help?

------
alexkehayias
Has anyone used this extensively and could share some experiences building
with it?

~~~
pron
See here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/3ir1bl/a_new_pulsa...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/3ir1bl/a_new_pulsar_release_with_dataflow_vars_for/)

